# what are scurs?



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm new to goat breeding. All of my nigerian x pygmy adults have horns although the 3 does are pregnant and I would like to disbud them. I don't mind doing it myself. I've done it with calves at brandings with a horn scoop and hot iron can I do this with goats or should I buy an electric tool (idk the name) how do you use them? How much do they cost? What is the care for the kids after disbudding and what on earth are scurs? lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is a video I made of disbudding if you want to check it out: 



I use a disbudding iron with a regular goat size tip . Mine cost $50 used once. There should be no aftercare needed if the job is done correctly. 
Scurs are when the disbudding is not done correctly and there is some regrowth but not a full horn. A scur wil generally not have the thick blood vein that a horn does so if it gets knocked off there is a little bleeding but not a lot.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/disbudding.htm

Excellent site with excellent info, this page is all about scurs & disbudding.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/disbudding.htm
> 
> Excellent site with excellent info, this page is all about scurs & disbudding.


This site is so great I learned so much from it along with getting to read a few stories!


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohhh I had a goat when I was like 4 yrs old that had scurs. His name was bucky he was a pygmy cross wether I used to play with the "nubbies" on his head(the vet disbudded him and obviously didn't know what he was doing) I taught him to bow and rear up on command lol thankyou for the answers! :-D


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

scurs happen to even the best disbudders so it is not always lack of experience.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh okay.. he might have been done late. Hard to remember but i think he was


----------



## barb_jess (Dec 17, 2012)

freedomstarfarm said:


> Here is a video I made of disbudding if you want to check it out:


Great video! thanks


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

With bucklings, there are two type of heads you put on the disbudding iron to completely burn off the horn growth. First the standard circular head that is also used on doelings, then ANOTHER head that is triangular to account for the unique shape of a buck's horns.


----------

